# Sattelstütze für mein RASOULI?!



## Aldetruller (3. Mai 2008)

Hallo! habe mir ein RASOULI gekauft und suche verzweifelt ne Sattelstütze, wenn ich mich nicht ganz böse vermesst habe brauche ich ne 26,6 mm und die sind recht rar wie es ausschaut.  Kann mir evtl jemand helfen bzw sagen wo ich ne Stütze her bekomme? Danke


----------



## georgy (3. Mai 2008)

Ich würde sicherheitshalber nachmessen, könnte ja auch 26,8 sein. 
Aber auch 26,6 mm Durchmesser ist nicht soo ungewöhnlich. 
http://www.boc24.de/epages/bicycles...c240efa206b2/Catalog/351000050?ProdPerPage=20


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jendo (3. Mai 2008)

26,8mm!
Du bekommst eigentlich in jedem ordentlichen MTB Shop eine Stütze in diesem Durchmesser. RaceFace und viele andere Hersteller produzieren diese Größe. Einfach mal im weiten Netz nachschauen.

mfg


----------



## trybel2 (3. Mai 2008)

Es gibt auch sogenannte Shims sprich (ReduzierhÃ¼lse fÃ¼r die SattelstÃ¼tze )
somit kannst du dann auch dann die SattelstÃ¼tze montieren die dir passt und auch Optisch anspricht.
Beim kauf solcher Shims bitte die teuren von Cane Creek nehmen die passform ist perfekt es gibt dadurch spÃ¤ter kein knarzen oder knacken am Bike..

Bekommen tust du sowas entweder beim HÃ¤ndler oder bei 
www.bike-components.de ,,kostenpunkt ca-7-9â¬


MFG Peter


----------



## Jendo (3. Mai 2008)

Shims machen aber nur Sinn wenn Du später eine noch kleinere Stütze fahren möchtest...


----------



## Aldetruller (3. Mai 2008)

Das hört sich doch schon mal gut an !DANKE!!!!


----------

